# North Country Rose kidded



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Well another tough kidding!!

went out around 4 am to check and she had triplets does! unfortunetly two looked to be stillborn  ...I tried stimulating by rubbing, clearing their mouths, but after 10mins I moved back to the healthy, live doe kid.

Rose is an awesome mom...lots of milk, attentive, and hasnt kicked or sat on her baby yet. The doe is jumpin' around, walking and talking quite a bit, she is quite the eater too. 10lbs at birth, the other two were much smaller. 
so its been a tough kidding season so far, but this little doe makes up for everything i think :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a sweetheart!! Congrats on a healthy baby girl!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry you lost the other two, but this one is very cute!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwww, how could anyone eat something that looks that precious? JK! :greengrin: She's a doll :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well shes got a spot here. only the boys! If I had to butcher a doe, I'd sell her for meat...couldnt do it myself 

North Stars Alice in Chains 
big alice in chains fan. so...Alice for short.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:leap: I love both of your girls names :thumbup: BTW, I was playing Alice in Chains earlier on Rock Band 2 :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes! which song? I'm in for any hard rock / metal band names. got any good ideas?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the girl and sorry for the losses.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh she is so sweet- so sorry you lost the other two :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY, look at that face. She is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...she is beautiful...... congrats...  :greengrin: 

I am sorry for your losses....  :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks everyone, Alice is quite the personality too, she has Rose wrapped around her little hoof!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hehe.... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She's pretty!  Sorry you lost the other 2.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such an adorable little girl. Sorry her sisters didn't make but I know that Alice will be cherished by her mama as well as you even more.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah unfortunet her sister didnt make it. The breeder said she is a great mom, she is, but I think she was just overwhelmed with having them all at once?, should be there next time.


----------

